# Any photography nuts



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

This is my wifes hobby. She had dragged me all ove at 5 in the mornig just to get the sun at the "right time". 

Here are some of them early morning pics


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Those are some absolutely gorgeous pictures. I LOVE photography. I am not good at it myself but I do have my moments when I accidentally take some beautiful shots, lol. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

yah i stink at photography im still trying to figure out this expensive camera i bought...shoulda stuck with the camera phone camera LOL. she is talented. kinda makes me feeling like waking up...LOL.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Great pics! Wow, she's definitely good.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Mrs_APBT_America said:


> Those are some absolutely gorgeous pictures. I LOVE photography. I am not good at it myself but I do have my moments when I accidentally take some beautiful shots, lol. Thanks for sharing!!


Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Me too Mrs_APBT_America.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

my guy is into it a little... he likes to play with effects and all that jazz.. here are some pics from his work 


































and mi carro


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Really nice pics everyone!! Here's a few of mine.









London









My wife leaving centeral London for Heathrow Airport









Whistler B.C.









Virgin Utah









Mike Ness of Social Distortion









Brent Harding


















Mike Palm of Agent Orange


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

I love to take pictures. I am a photo nut but most of my pics are of dogs and my son. I haven't found the time to make it a full blown hobby. My schedule just won't allow it.


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

these are some she took of a guy that does competition herding at one of his practices


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Greta picks guys. Man that last pic of yours is great Dennis..


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah i agreee that is one really cool pic!


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

All these pictures are awsome, thanx for sharing everyone.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I am trying to talk my dad out of his Canon Rebel EOS digital. He will not quite come off of it yet.
Those are all some great pics. I love photography.


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

josh have your wife talk to mine then maybee at the next show where both at we can sleep oh and what if anything can we do to help with your club


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

I love interesting pictures, I captured this one in 1984 I was 14 








My Gramps and Uncle breaking a horse Hawaiian style.


----------

